# Stop Swap and Save Event in Maryland.   Feb. 2021



## mikecuda (Feb 6, 2021)

Is this worthy of a trip from PA to this Event to find vintage parts?






						STOP SWAP AND SAVE | The East Coast's Largest Indoor Bicycle Swap And Consumer Bike Expo
					

STOP SWAP AND SAVE | East Coast’s largest indoor bicycle swap meet and consumer bike expo in Westminster, MD. Road, mountain, triathlon and BMX bikes, clothing, bike parts and accessories, vintage, new or used all for sale at discounted prices!



					www.stopswapandsave.com


----------



## kingsting (Feb 10, 2021)

Sam and Curtis are always there and a few vintage road bike guys bring some things but the rest is mostly new(er) stuff. It's a fun and fast-moving show!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 17, 2021)

Any photos,


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 17, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Any photos,



Craig.  I saw a few on FB.  My buddy, Jeff was there selling.  I hope to get over to see U and your Heaven this year.

Over and out from Harrisburg


----------

